# Upgrading to Postgres 9.0.4_2 on FreeBSD 7.0



## alwaysarvind (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,  

I am trying to upgrade  Postgres 8.3.4 on FreeBSD 7.0  to Postgres 9.0.4_2 .  

A bit of online-search turned up this: 

http://www.freebsddiary.org/postgresql-upgrading.php 
http://www.b1c1l1.com/blog/2011/01/01/upgrading-postgresql-on-freebsd/ 

I got the package from here: 
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/p...table/databases/postgresql-server-9.0.4_2.tbz 
*pkg_add postgresql-server-9.0.4_2.tbz  
*
The installation hasnt gone right. Got this error message:  

```
postgres --version
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.1 required by postgres not found
```
After some online search, I came across forum threads like these,and few others: 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2487

Would this be due some difference in FreeBSD 7.0 vs FreeBSD 7-stable packages?

I also tried downloading from here: 

*ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-stable/databases/*
 but that too didnt work. 

 Would be great if anyone could offer pointers to upgrading from Postgres 8.3.X to Postgres 9 on FreeBSD 7.0.  

Thanks,
Arvind


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2011)

Keep in mind that FreeBSD-7.0 went End-Of-Life on 30 april 2009 (over 2 years ago).


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 25, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that FreeBSD-7.0 went End-Of-Life on 30 april 2009 (over 2 years ago).



Also, packages aren't built in a vaccuum.  The latest package for Postgresql might depend on other recent packages, and maybe on features that were added to FreeBSD itself after 7.0 was released.


----------



## alwaysarvind (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks SirDice,wblock for the immediate response,and pointing out the support date for 7.0! 

Even on Postgres' wiki : 
http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Detailed_installation_guides#FreeBSD

The latest upgradation instructions are only for Postgres 8.2 to 8.4. Obviously, it's been a while since that was updated. I'll try asking the same question, in postgresql mailing-lists

In the interim,can you suggest how else I could confirm, that the Postgres 9.0.4_2 isn't supported on Freebsd 7.0?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2011)

alwaysarvind said:
			
		

> In the interim,can you suggest how else I could confirm, that the Postgres 9.0.4_2 isn't supported on Freebsd 7.0?


It's not that running PostgreSQL 9 isn't supported on FreeBSD 7.0, it's FreeBSD 7.0 itself that isn't supported anymore. This means no more security updates and you are highly advised to update to 7.4.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#sup
http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 25, 2011)

Perhaps it would be worth trying to build PostgreSQL 9 directly from the vanilla source, i.e. not from a patched FreeBSD package:

[CMD=""]curl -LO "http://wwwmaster.postgresql.org/redir/198/f/source/v9.0.4/postgresql-9.0.4.tar.gz"[/CMD]
[CMD=""]tar -oxzf postgresql-9.0.4.tar.gz[/CMD]
[CMD=""]cd postgresql-9.0.4[/CMD]
[CMD=""]./configure --prefix=/usr/local/pgsql9 --enable-thread-safety --with-openssl[/CMD]
[CMD=""]make[/CMD]
[CMD=""]make install[/CMD]
[CMD=""]cd ..; rm -r postgresql-9.0.4[/CMD]

If the configure script would run through, then chances are quite good that this would end up in a working PostgreSQL 9 installation. Please take care with the --prefix, in order not to overwrite your old PostgreSQL.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2011)

rolfheinrich said:
			
		

> Perhaps it would be worth trying to build PostgreSQL 9 directly from the vanilla source, i.e. not from a patched FreeBSD package:


Use the ports, Luke.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 25, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use the ports...



Of course, as far as they do work ;-)



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> ... Luke.



Who is Luke?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2011)

rolfheinrich said:
			
		

> Who is Luke?


It was a Star Wars reference.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 25, 2011)

rolfheinrich said:
			
		

> Who is Luke?





			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> It was a Star Wars reference.



The original was:


> Use the force Luke!



_I felt it was missing original quotation, in answer to rolfheinrich question_


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 25, 2011)

rolfheinrich said:
			
		

> Perhaps it would be worth trying to build PostgreSQL 9 directly from the vanilla source, i.e. not from a patched FreeBSD package



I would put that way down on the list after failing to build the port.  Of course building the port will probably require an update of the ports tree and software installed from it.  But the patches can be kind of important, and probably aren't at fault here anyway.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, that's basically what I was getting at, I can be a bit terse at times :r

What I was trying to say in 5 words or less was, update the base OS when you can. I can remember a few bad security bugs but forgot the details. Keep this in mind even if you can't do this step.

Try building the port instead of installing the package. It's quite likely it'll link to the libc version on your system.

And last but not least, my failed attempt at humor was indeed "Use the force Luke" (Youtube fragment; Epic Star Wars moment). Usually used as "Use the source Luke", but that would miss the point this time


----------



## alwaysarvind (Aug 26, 2011)

rolfheinrich said:
			
		

> Perhaps it would be worth trying to build PostgreSQL 9 directly from the vanilla source, i.e. not from a patched FreeBSD package:
> 
> [CMD=""]curl -LO "http://wwwmaster.postgresql.org/redir/198/f/source/v9.0.4/postgresql-9.0.4.tar.gz"[/CMD]
> [CMD=""]tar -oxzf postgresql-9.0.4.tar.gz[/CMD]
> ...



Building from source worked for me... Got Postgres 9.0 running.Thanks a lot,roflheinrich!!


----------



## kpa (Aug 26, 2011)

Why didn't you just try to compile the port instead of compiling it from the vanilla source? The patches are there for a reason, proper integration with the operating system.


----------

